# Anti-Theft and Keyless Entry



## gapboi210 (Jul 25, 2005)

I just bought a 90 GXE and I noticed that when I lock the doors the security light does not come on. Shouldn't it to notify me that it is armed? Does it come on when you start the car as a bulb check? Also I can't find the code for the keyless entry. I read somewhere to look under the glove box but I don't see anything. I don't think the keyless entry pads work. When I press lock, nothing happens. Is this a common problem?

Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

gapboi210 said:


> I just bought a 90 GXE and I noticed that when I lock the doors the security light does not come on. Shouldn't it to notify me that it is armed? Does it come on when you start the car as a bulb check? Also I can't find the code for the keyless entry. I read somewhere to look under the glove box but I don't see anything. I don't think the keyless entry pads work. When I press lock, nothing happens. Is this a common problem?
> 
> Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


to get the code remove the glove box pocket (a bunch of phillips screws). then look on a gold anodized box on the right (passenger) side you will see the code. there is a site in the archives that describes how to reprogram the thing..... this is all assuming that yours still works properly.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah the light should come on after you lock all the doors and it stays on for like 30 seconds to let you know its armed. I think it comes on also as a check when you start your car.


----------



## gapboi210 (Jul 25, 2005)

well i found the numbers, i wrote down the last 7 seven and tried the instructions. But when I try to reprogram it, it doesn't make the long beep like it is suppoesed to accept the code.


----------



## gapboi210 (Jul 25, 2005)

I was thinking about replacing the module by the glove box Woudl I follow the same reprogramming instructions from there?


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

gapboi210 said:


> well i found the numbers, i wrote down the last 7 seven and tried the instructions. But when I try to reprogram it, it doesn't make the long beep like it is suppoesed to accept the code.


try again. the reprograming instructions are cryptic sometimes get at least two sources and read them both and then try it again. sounds like you are just having programming errors. no need to change the thing out.


----------



## gapboi210 (Jul 25, 2005)

I wrote down the last set of seven numbers, I am pressing clear then punching in the numbers and then... nothing. A few butons on the drivers side don't beep so I tried the passanger side and they all seem to function. Also when I turn the ignition on the security light doesnt come on.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the security light should come on (or blink) when you open the door and get in.. or when you shut off the car and take the key out, it'll blink for about 90 seconds.


----------



## gapboi210 (Jul 25, 2005)

Maybe I should pull the bulb out and check it. Also When I was doing this, I was doing it with the headlights on. The switch was broken in the on position.


----------



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

could someone tell me the site that has the instructions on how to reprogram the keypad.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

CoolCed305 said:


> could someone tell me the site that has the instructions on how to reprogram the keypad.


Poke around this forum for a few minutes. I've posted links to those instructions half a dozen times in the last couple months.


----------



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

I bought an owner's manual for my car off of ebay & the owner's manual has a small section that tells you how to change the code for the keypad. I did mine today & now it works just fine.


----------



## gapboi210 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey cool ced,

could you post those instructions. I wanted to see if they were the same as the ones that I found on another thread.

Thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Since your security light isn't blinking on your dash, I'm going to guess you have issues elsewhere with the computer and such.

the directions mentioned above are straight from the owners manual- with the exception of removing the glove box.. no need for that.


----------



## CoolCed305 (Mar 27, 2005)

gapboi210 said:


> Hey cool ced,
> 
> could you post those instructions. I wanted to see if they were the same as the ones that I found on another thread.
> 
> Thanks



After you get the 7 digit code:
1. Press clr, then enter the 7 digit code & you should hear a steady beep for about 6 secs.
2. Before the 6secs beep ends enter whatever code you desire to use & you should hear about 5-7 beeps confirming that the new code has been accepted, if not, redo it again.
3. last but not least, lock your doors, then press clr & enter the code you programmed & your doors should unlock.

It's that simple. If you have any problems, let me know.


----------

